# What is your plan with contacts and glasses when the SHTF



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I know everyone is not effected by this, but being and old man with glasses. When the STHF and we are back to basic, I know one of my weakness will be me wear glasses. Out in the elements and just breakage is things I have to take as a real threat. I have a extra pair for one thing but we have no way of know how long things will be. I know some will have contacts that will have the same problem too. Any ideas.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Old Man said:


> I know everyone is not effected by this, but being and old man with glasses. When the STHF and we are back to basic, I know one of my weakness will be me wear glasses. Out in the elements and just breakage is things I have to take as a real threat. I have a extra pair for one thing but we have no way of know how long things will be. I know some will have contacts that will have the same problem too. Any ideas.


I have multiple sets of glasses. I have one pair of single vision glasses for watching TV, and another single vision set of sunglasses just for driving (I'm nearsighted).

I have two sets of bifocals, one clear set which are my "nice" glasses that I wear when I'm out in public, and one pair of yellow-tinted shooting glasses, which are my everyday wear around the house and in the yard glasses, and I wear them on the gun range, when hunting, and at night (the yellow is great at eliminating glares from oncoming headlights, but it does make things darker, so it takes a little getting used to -- great if you travel secondary roads at night, though, seriously).

I also have one pair that are hard use, which are "REC SPECS" athletic glasses (similar to what basketball players wear -- think Kareem Abdul Jabbar) -- they are plastic with polycarbonate lenses, and a siliconized rubber nosepiece, and are designed to be very rugged. I use these when driving my ATVs, riding my motorcycles (you look less like a dork that way, since people know you need "goggles" on bikes and four-wheelers) and I also wear them when I am boating or riding jet skis.

So my answer would be to have multiple sets, and if one breaks, switch to the other one(s). I do not know of any other workable solution, so I went with backups.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

head to walmart and buy several extra pairs - simple


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

I plan on getting reading glasses from cvs different strengths just for emergency, when there's no such thing as an eye. Dr. To go to. But I like the idea of yellow tinted glasses. Never knew this, Thnks for that info. Going to ck into that.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

My wife is an Ophthalmic Technician! So she could help out a lot with that I will ask her in the morning!! On that same note. . . I HIGHLY doubt that people are going to be going after eye doctor offices and eye glass places when SHTF if anything I think that you would be able to easily get new glasses/contacts post SHTF depending on what kind of SHTF we find ourselves in.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

thinking about lasik so I can shitcan the glasses and contacts altogether...hey, now I can be a fighter pilot!
(negative ghostrider! the pattern is full)


----------



## AlaskanFamily (Jan 13, 2013)

I prefer contacts, but in a SHTF scenario, I'm strictly changing over to glasses. For durability opt for metal over plastic frame, tinted lenses for outdoor use, invest in a couple nice glasses cases that will take a beating, & pick up a couple repair kits that have small screws & such. I picked up a couple pair of cheap glasses online, at Zenni Optical. Roughly cost me $68 for 2 pairs, including shipping. I currently have 6 pairs of working glasses so hopefully I've got enough.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Ive worn glasses through several wood/forestry jobs and they are durable. Having extra is not a bad idea. Having contacts. Disposable as they can have extended lifetimes beyond the recomended and are cheap I keep around.

So yeah the same prepper idea maintains. have a plan and a back up plan and a back up plan for that is useful for this problem. If your vision is not static then you might look at Lasix as that can correct most vision problems today but there is cost involved.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks, good point. I've jokingly stated for years that I'm blind in one eye and can't see out of the other. Got some improvement from cataract surgery last year in one eye but glasses still a must for reading and clarity at distance. Will take the above suggestions as a heads up and next exam, come March, I'll go for some lower price spares in addition to the Air Force issues I use as spares.


----------



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

I was legally blind without glasses or contacts (my contacts prescription was around the -9.0 area, and I had over 20/800- off the chart.) I could not even see people who were talking to me- just general colors. I talked with eye doctors about lasik, and had it done a few years ago. Worth every penny. Don't have to worry about rain, fog, or anything else messing up glasses and all the maintenance of contacts. The doctor said if your eyesight is not bad (you can't read text/signs but that's about the only issue) then it's probably not worth it. Considering how blind I was, to me it was worth every penny.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Great. Must admit I've been wrkng on stores n getting pistol permit, waiting for it now, n still wrkng. Do think ill push this up on the list, cause to me short of the sense of touch this is my most important sense. Would b a little tough finding the bad guys thru a murky haze. Oh, but I could use my pittie as a seeing eye dog or train her to point.. LOL.


----------

